# Dryer outlet in house with 100-amps of service???



## bsewell06 (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is advisable to install a dryer outlet (10/3 with 30-amp 2 pole breaker) in a house where the box is only 100 amps total? My instincts say no...there is also no furnace in this home or electric stove...gas stove and a oil burning radiator system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Depends.

One of the electricians will be along in a moment to explain...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's certainly legal. About the only "advisability" factor would depend on the results of a load calculation.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's certainly legal. About the only "advisability" factor would depend on the results of a load calculation.


Yup, load calc would be the answer but from the sounds of it it is most likely a small home. I take it the home has a hot water heater and is it electric? I doubt installing a dryer would be pushing the limits of the service even with an electric hot water tank.


----------



## denjul (Mar 28, 2009)

you would need a total load calc for cya but I don't see a problem with this. Many 100 a services run dryer, water heater and stove as they are not continuous loads.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

By the information provided it sounds perfectly fine.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

If you have two spare breaker slots, use them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

100a dwelling service will easily handle one electric appliance. If there were already one there, I would do a load calc. But if there isn't, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

It is likely that this clothes dryer is 5kw and at 240 volts will only draw 20.8 amps (5,000w/ 240v = 20.8 amps). 

This means that each leg of that 100 amp service is using 20.8 amps on each leg leaving just a tad less than 80 amps on each leg. 

There can't possibly be a problem here unless someone uses 12.8 hair dryers at 1.5kw each all at the same time.


----------



## bsewell06 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses this info is very helpful. Best of luck to you all!


----------

